# How fast is Itachi?



## MackjesticJay (Mar 23, 2018)

He looked like he blitzed Kakashi and if I remember right he held his own against Bee while he was edo?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 23, 2018)

Hes likely a match for V1 A in speed going off of FKS sasukes showings who would be damn near equal to Itachi

Him keeping up with KCM naruto in a H2H exchange doesnt make him as fast as KCM naruto, for one thing the kid was trying to chat with him, and for another KCM doesnt constantly move at top speed

The only thing he blitzed Kakashi with would be his seal speed iirc...And that was Part 1 Kakashi who is pretty shit tier overall

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Mar 23, 2018)

MackjesticJay said:


> He looked like he blitzed Kakashi and if I remember right he held his own against Bee while he was edo?


Around base Obito level.


----------



## Buuhan (Mar 23, 2018)

About [********] this much

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kisame (Mar 23, 2018)

He's the fastest "base" character, at least feat-wise.

He couldn't outright blitz part 1 Kakashi though, but he did have him on the defensive with his speed.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 23, 2018)

Shark said:


> He's the fastest "base" character, at least feat-wise.


Sasuke 

Also minatos feats are better


----------



## Kisame (Mar 23, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasuke


If you mean adult Sasuke or amenosasuke then yeah.



> Also minatos feats are better


Minato's physical reactions are better, but not his foot speed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kisame (Mar 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> FKS?


Five Kage Summit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 23, 2018)

Shark said:


> Five Kage Summit.


Thanks.

There needs to be a thread for all the abbrevations or something.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame (Mar 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Thanks.
> 
> There needs to be a thread for all the abbrevations or something.


There is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 23, 2018)

Shark said:


> There is.


Thank you so much! This will be very useful when I become more active in this section.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Thank you so much! This will be very useful when I become more active in this section.


This is a great section you'll enjoy it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> FKS?


Five Kage Summit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 23, 2018)

Shark said:


> If you mean adult Sasuke or amenosasuke then yeah


EMS too

At least in the Juubito fight anyway


Shark said:


> Minato's physical reactions are better, but not his foot speed


Minatos feat of blitzing 100% Kurama twice is above anything Itachi has done

Then theres all the praise Obito gave him


----------



## Kisame (Mar 23, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> EMS too
> 
> At least in the Juubito fight anyway


If the EMS increases speed then sure.


> Minatos feat of blitzing 100% Kurama twice is above anything Itachi has done
> 
> Then theres all the praise Obito gave him


You mean when he used Yatai Kuzushi no Jutsu (Food Cart Destroyer)?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 23, 2018)

This is just something I want to say...

In the game _Naruto Uzumaki Chronicals 2 _you could play as Itachi and Kisame only in versus mode. When Itachi moved, all you saw was a black streak move across the screen. Whenever you touched Itachi when he was moving you took damage. Also, in _Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 4 _you can move in a certain way were you're bascially strafing, with some curviture to the movemnt. When Itachi does this, he leaves a black streak behind him.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Mar 24, 2018)

Polandfan said:


> Around base Obito level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Mar 24, 2018)

not as fast as kiba, but still pretty fast


----------



## Kai (Mar 24, 2018)

Slightly faster than Kakashi but close enough to be in the same ballpark.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 24, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


>



Do people really think Naruto was just gonna blow Itachi's head off while they were in the middle of a conversation?




As for the thread topic, you shouldn't examine it too closely.

He certainly very fast with superb reflexes, but the speed tiers are fucked by the War arc.

Edo Nagato can respond to V2 Killer B before he was completely bisected, base Itachi can respond to KCM Naruto, tired Kakashi and base Gai can respond to a bunch of V2 jinchuriki who were pushing KCM Naruto around, Sage Mode sensing ups Naruto's reaction times so that he can skillfully parry A3 even though he couldn't anticipate Deva Path using Shinra Tensei, Kakashi keeping up with Obito even though Obito was keeping up with KCM Naruto even though KCM Naruto has better sensing than the SM Naruto that parried A3 which all makes Raiton Armor and FTG irrelevant even though base Madara wasn't responding well to RA1 level speed and Minato literally used FTG to outperform Obito's Kamui in the past.

The list goes on forever


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 24, 2018)

walpurgis Burgoo said:


> not as fast as kiba


Kiba's Slut Boy is that you?


----------



## Maverick04 (Mar 24, 2018)

Fast enough to go toe to toe with KCM Naruto (Who wasnt going top speed), get behind Bee without him noticing and maybe even handle his own against V1 A4..Overall would say among top 10 non god tier fastest characters..He used train and spar with Shisui the teleporter so naturally he'll be pretty fast


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 24, 2018)

Shark said:


> He's the fastest "base" character, at least feat-wise.
> 
> He couldn't outright blitz part 1 Kakashi though, but he did have him on the defensive with his speed.


Lol minato shits on him in speed feats...he blitzed kurama who was looking straight at him and had emotion sensing and is faster then sm naruto when halved from across konoha a village distance..twice not to mention he outpaced tobirama in shunshin to get to the battlefield to such an extent that he was able to shunshin out to sea place markers  shunshin back to the battlefield place markers for the hokage barrier teleport the juubidama and chat with naruto before the hokage made it to the battlefield....which led to tobirama saying his speed pales in comparison to minatos.......yeah itachis the fastest lol

Im not even bringing tobirama , madara into this ....tobirama was faster then madara in his own words and madara heavily pressured sm naruto with his shunshin who was able to counterblitz a3.....yeah u might wanna rethink itachis position.


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 24, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> This is just something I want to say...
> 
> In the game _Naruto Uzumaki Chronicals 2 _you could play as Itachi and Kisame only in versus mode. When Itachi moved, all you saw was a black streak move across the screen. Whenever you touched Itachi when he was moving you took damage. Also, in _Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 4 _you can move in a certain way were you're bascially strafing, with some curviture to the movemnt. When Itachi does this, he leaves a black streak behind him.


that was more to do with his genjutsu prowess.


----------



## Charmed (Mar 24, 2018)

he's fast, but not fast enough to blitz other kage-tiers, even Kakashi could keep up with Itachi, and we all know Hidan was keeping up perfectly with Kakashi, even though Hidan didn't have a sharingan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Mar 24, 2018)

Not as fast as Minato!


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Mar 24, 2018)

Naruto went full speed.....there's no reason to think he didnt.....because Kishimoto doesnt draw panels of speedsters fighting each other only for some fanbase members to twist that scene in favor of thier favourite......it never worked like that.....if Naruto wasnt going full speed it wouldve been mentioned just like A's full speed was exclaimed by Bee when he was about to blitz Naruto Kcm......besides, talking is cancelled from interefering in speed feats.....I'll give an eg; Madara's Senpo Light Beam = light speed.....Naruto dodged it and screamed "eya" before the beam fully passed through his head radius.....do you wanna say Naruto's speaking speed >>>> light speed...? No...obviously not because that's never how it worked........and Itachi was speed blitzing the living hell out of Kakashi, Kakashi had "!!" mark in his head which embodies the fact he didnt even notice itachi using hand seals, creating a bunshin and that bunshin speeding away from kakashi's sharingan perception and latter being stabbed in the back effortlessly..........you know how many actions took place in that short amount of time....? Kakashi exclaimed itachi wasnt even using his full strength which is obvious because itachi didnt wanna hurt any leaf friends and only put kakashi in tsukiyomi to give a fake impression as a villain........same sharingan which percieved Lee's 5th Gated movement with little to no difficulty I believe....Itachi could speed bliz out of Naruto's hand and bee's sword before naruto could even move a hand which was already in motion before itachi could appear beside Nagato..........itachi was holding back as edo as kabuto claimed itachi resisted edo two times without giving credit to kotoamatsukami.....itachi put ama in sasukes eye did sasuke get compliment for it....? No ......KA broke the control, Itachi resisted by himself all the time: there's a huge difference......Nagato's percieved and manhandled KCM and Bee V2, same nagato was hand sliced before he could even notice his shared visual creatures in 360° point of view getting blindsided by some super fast kunai....which means Itachi's limb speed >>>>>>> Nagato's reaction speed >>>>> KCM and Bee's reaction and dodging speed............he also clone feinted + speed blitzed a perfect sage who is also a natural sensor by introducing karin's cells into his body thus acquiring the Mind's Eye...... as you can see the "???" symbols above his head: he couldnt even understand what was going on before itachi sliced his horn.............none of the speed feats of minato, kakashi come close to this....gai could rival this from his performance with Juubidara...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Architect (Mar 24, 2018)

He had 5 points in speed. That's all I can say about his base speed.
Itachi also has questionable feat of getting behind Bee's back.
Remember when Deidara reacted to Sasuke's speedblitzing attempt when Sasuke, but when he shifted his attention to Tobi, Sasuke exploited that and got behind Deidara? Similar situation could have happened here, when Bee presumably got distracted by Nagato attracting Naruto.​


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 24, 2018)

Ultrafragor said:


> Do people really think Naruto was just gonna blow Itachi's head off while they were in the middle of a conversation?



Its not like Naruto had any reason to worry about Itachi's health. Itachi was an edo at that point. So even if his head was blown off...

Naruto himself when talking with Edo Madara admitted he does not need to hold back against zombies.

Naruto is zombiephobic.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 24, 2018)

Slightly faster than Kakashi and Sasuke, but they're all in the same tier speed wise.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Naruto went full speed.....there's no reason to think he didnt.....because Kishimoto doesnt draw panels of speedsters fighting each other only for some fanbase members to twist that scene in favor of thier favourite......it never worked like that.....if Naruto wasnt going full speed it wouldve been mentioned just like A's full speed was exclaimed by Bee when he was about to blitz Naruto Kcm......besides, talking is cancelled from interefering in speed feats.....I'll give an eg; Madara's Senpo Light Beam = light speed.....Naruto dodged it and screamed "eya" before the beam fully passed through his head radius.....do you wanna say Naruto's speaking speed >>>> light speed...? No...obviously not because that's never how it worked........and Itachi was speed blitzing the living hell out of Kakashi, Kakashi had "!!" mark in his head which embodies the fact he didnt even notice itachi using hand seals, creating a bunshin and that bunshin speeding away from kakashi's sharingan perception and latter being stabbed in the back effortlessly..........you know how many actions took place in that short amount of time....? Kakashi exclaimed itachi wasnt even using his full strength which is obvious because itachi didnt wanna hurt any leaf friends and only put kakashi in tsukiyomi to give a fake impression as a villain........same sharingan which percieved Lee's 5th Gated movement with little to no difficulty I believe....Itachi could speed bliz out of Naruto's hand and bee's sword before naruto could even move a hand which was already in motion before itachi could appear beside Nagato..........itachi was holding back as edo as kabuto claimed itachi resisted edo two times without giving credit to kotoamatsukami.....itachi put ama in sasukes eye did sasuke get compliment for it....? No ......KA broke the control, Itachi resisted by himself all the time: there's a huge difference......Nagato's percieved and manhandled KCM and Bee V2, same nagato was hand sliced before he could even notice his shared visual creatures in 360° point of view getting blindsided by some super fast kunai....which means Itachi's limb speed >>>>>>> Nagato's reaction speed >>>>> KCM and Bee's reaction and dodging speed............he also clone feinted + speed blitzed a perfect sage who is also a natural sensor by introducing karin's cells into his body thus acquiring the Mind's Eye...... as you can see the "???" symbols above his head: he couldnt even understand what was going on before itachi sliced his horn.............none of the speed feats of minato, kakashi come close to this....gai could rival this from his performance with Juubidara...


What the fuck is this  u remind of of the old levels of itachi wank ah the nostalgia.!


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 24, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> that was more to do with his genjutsu prowess.




Movement effects = Genjutsu?
In Storm 4, KCM Naruto leaves yellow streaks behind him when strafing. Does he have Genjutsu prowess now?


----------



## Ghoztly (Mar 24, 2018)

Seal speed he is the fastest, that kid got some fast hands.

Footspeed he's top tier for non powered-up characters, meaning V1 Raikage he more or less might be slower or equal to and then we get the V2 kcm's ftg users etc. whom obviously are faster.

Basically think of any character that doesn't have a chakra cloak or isn't Minato.

Itachi is faster than anyone else you can think of.  Sasuke comes close or equals depending on which Sasuke it is. This isn't Sasuke at the end of the series btw. Up to the start of war arc.


----------



## Mithos (Mar 24, 2018)

He's fast, but not so fast that most skilled Jounin or Kage-level ninja can't react to his movement speed. Kakashi's kept up with him, and Kurenai was able to duck and block attacks from him at the last minute despite just breaking out of Itachi's _Genjutsu Reversal_. 

Itachi's Jutsu execution speed is a lot harder for others to deal with than his movement speed, in my opinion.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2018)

Shark said:


> He's the fastest "base" character, at least feat-wise.


Can you show us those feats?
Nothing comes to mind tbh.


----------



## Yin (Mar 24, 2018)

Itachi's so fast he does laps around the world chasing a chicken?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Mar 24, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Can you show us those feats?
> Nothing comes to mind tbh.


Well against Kakashi in part I and in the beginning of shippuden with his shouten he was too fast for them to read his movements. It actually seemed like he telported behind Kurenai/Kakashi in part I.

He also has a 5 in DB for speed.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 24, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Movement effects = Genjutsu?
> In Storm 4, KCM Naruto leaves yellow streaks behind him when strafing. Does he have Genjutsu prowess now?


Meant the opponent getting damaged when itachi shunshins or gets attacked, like when cs2 sasuke got blitzed in tsukyomi.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 24, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> Meant the opponent getting damaged when itachi shunshins or gets attacked, like when cs2 sasuke got blitzed in tsukyomi.



I would say it's a reference to that more than a showing of his Genjutsu prowess


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 25, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I would say it's a reference to that more than a showing of his Genjutsu prowess


Either way its a game non canon ....itachi has ps in the game...


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> Either way its a game non canon ....itachi has ps in the game...



I got really upset about the PS...

I know they aren't canon, but if they don't directly contradict the series, I see no reason to yell at them. Itachi's movement is just generally shown as very fast so I wanted to drop some game examples for the hell of it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2018)

Shark said:


> Well against Kakashi in part I and in the beginning of shippuden with his shouten he was too fast for them to read his movements. It actually seemed like he telported behind Kurenai/Kakashi in part I.
> 
> He also has a 5 in DB for speed.



If he was too fast for them, how did Kakashi read those movements and counter them? 
Even Kurnai broke out of the Genjutsu, dodged his attack with the Kunai, and protected herself from his kick. And she is not the fastest one around...


having 5 is not "feat" tho. :V
his feats are quite mediocre, and nothing really stands out. That's why you are having difficulty at pointing anything impressive.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Kisame (Mar 25, 2018)

Hussain said:


> If he was too fast for them, how did Kakashi read those movements and counter them?
> Even Kurnai broke out of the Genjutsu, dodged his attack with the Kunai, and protected herself from his kick. And she is not the fastest one around...
> 
> 
> ...


He wasn't fast enough to speedblitz Kakashi, but he was fast enough to create a bunshin and have the bunshin travel _behind _Kurenai as he kicked her. He was also fast enough to create a bunshin in front of Kakashi and have the bunshin move behind him without him noticing.

Kicked Kurenai-----Created Bunshin and the bunshin moved behind her----Kurenai recovered from the kick to find the clone already behind her

That's pretty impressive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 25, 2018)

His Shunshin and reactions are below that of V1 A4, Tobirama and Minato’s, but with Sharingan precog he can still react to all of them so long as he isn’t being flanked. 

In terms of Shunshin, movements and attacking speed he’s a bit faster than Hebi Sasuke, and noticeably more so than Part 1 Kakashi. Blitzing doesn’t happen unless the speed and/or close combat skill difference is enormous though, so I don’t think he’d be outright zooming past any Kage-levels faster than their eye can see. He can put a lot of pressure on most Kage-levels using said speed though, and land a hit here and there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 25, 2018)

, so I think he is considerably fast, most likely close to V1 Ei's foot speed.
His striking speed is also formidable giving the fact he can wave handseals faster than a Sharingan can see, same for his reactions since he is an MS user, therefore he can see his foes moving in slow motions, not to mention he can see their future moves as well.
Overall, he might be arround V1 Ei or slightly above if we max all speed departments.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Architect (Mar 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> Base Bee had a lot of trouble reacting to his frontal Shunshin


that was a clone feint.


hbcaptain said:


> His striking speed is also formidable giving the fact he can wave handseals faster than a Sharingan can see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 25, 2018)

Architect said:


> that was a clone feint.


No



>


----------



## Architect (Mar 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> No


look at the smoke and "boof" effect.
I see it as Itachi used Fireball as a screen to create a clone and substitue himself with it.​


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 25, 2018)

Architect said:


> look at the smoke and "boof" effect.


the smoke means he used Shunshin no Jutsu.



> I see it as Itachi used Fireball as a screen to create a clone and substitue himself with it.


No, Itachi, Naruto and Bee exchanged talk no Jutsu after the smoke of the great fireball was gone, and only then Itachi used his Shunshin to attack both of them.


----------



## Architect (Mar 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> the smoke means he used Shunshin no Jutsu.





hbcaptain said:


> No, Itachi, Naruto and Bee exchanged talk no Jutsu after the smoke of the great fireball was gone, and only then Itachi used his Shunshin to attack both of them.


They were talking to Itachi's clone, like Kisame was talking to Kakashi's and Itachi's clone "boof"'ed like Kakashi's.


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 25, 2018)

Architect said:


> They were talking to Itachi's clone, like Kisame was talking to Kakashi's and Itachi's clone "boof"'ed like Kakashi's.


No clone = no KB usage, this alone is more than an evidence that Itach didn't use KB;
Furhtermore, tons of Jutsu results on a "boof" and Shunshin no Jutsu is one of them :

Therefore, Itachi used Shunshin no Jutsu.


----------



## Architect (Mar 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> No clone = no KB usage, this alone is more than an evidence that Itach didn't use KB;


what?


hbcaptain said:


> Furhtermore, tons of Jutsu results on a "boof" and Shunshin no Jutsu is one of them :


On your scan shunshin is looking different than Itachi's/Kakakshi's clone disappearing boof and is signed with different sfx: "fft" against "boof".
You've just dug a hole for yourself.


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 25, 2018)

Architect said:


> what?


Show me the clone Itachi created since it seems that he used KB according to your nonsens.



Architect said:


> One your scan shunshin is looking different than Itachi's/Kakakshi's boof and is signed with different sfx: "fft" against "boof".


Jiraya's Shunshin here made a . Same for .


----------



## Architect (Mar 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> Show me the clone Itachi created since it seems that he used KB according to your nonsens.


he is shown talking to Naruto and Bee on your first scan.
We haven't seen Kakashi or Itachi creating clones in their first encounters, yet they did that.


hbcaptain said:


> Jiraya's Shunshin here made a . Same for  here.


I think Jiraiya used a smoke bomb there.
I see, Team Oro's shunshins made the same boof sound, but they still were looking different than Itachi's/Kakashi's clone disappearing boof.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 25, 2018)

Architect said:


> We haven't seen Kakashi or Itachi creating clones in their first encounters, yet they did that.


And then we knew thereafter that they used the clones as a part of the strategy, so that the reader himself feels the distraction effect. In Itachi's case, there was no showing at all to the unexistent clone you're talking about.
Therefore if the author wanted us to know Bee was distracted by a clone he would've being explicite by showing it therefater as he did all over the manga.



Architect said:


> I think Jiraiya used a smoke bomb there.


Nah, he didn't threw anything, he used a simple Shunshin, the same as anyone else.



> I see, Team Oro's shunshins made the same boof effect, but they still were looking different than Itachi's/Kakashi's clone disappearing boof.


Kishi plays with the showing as he wants, there is no logic at all, sometimes he uses the boof sound, sometimes another one, other times no sound at all.
Sometimes he doesn't even draw the smoke (be it Shunshin or KB), it's all up to his feeling. 
.


----------



## Architect (Mar 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> And then we knew thereafter that they used the clones as a part of the strategy, so that the reader himself feels the distraction effect. In Itachi's case, there was no showing at all to the unexistent clone you're talking about.
> Therefore if the author wanted us to know Bee was distracted by a clone he would've being explicite by showing it therefater as he did all over the manga.


It was Itachi's debut when he was introduced as a clone feinting master.
Kishi has shown before someone talking to other's clone and that clone consequently disappearing, so it's not like he brought that from nowhere and all in all, Kishi drew that big Fireball not without a reason and that reason definetely wasn't showing Itachi could do big fireballs, which we knew he could do from his second ecnounter with Kakashi. Showing Itachi could performs that fireball, forming HS with one hand is rather a minor addition to the knowledge readers possess about Itachi being a handseals master.


hbcaptain said:


> Nah, he didn't threw anything, he used a simple Shunshin, the same as anyone else.


no one else's "simple shunshin" looked like the bomb Fukasaku threw earlier.


hbcaptain said:


> Sometimes he doesn't even draw the smoke (be it Shunshin or KB), it's all up to his feeling.


Shinobi use smoke, leaf, fire, sand effect to cover their leaving.


hbcaptain said:


> .


Ok. I agree here.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 25, 2018)

He has a 5 in speed in the databook, he has shown quick movement with his handseals, body movement and clone feints..He doesn't blitz in the manner someone like Ai would, but he is still able to work around high level opponents.


I find it weird that for other characters, maxed out levels in databook, mean they are called masters, like with Gai in taijutsu, yet Itachi has 5 for genjutsu and speed, and it gets downplayed frequently...big lol incoming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Mar 25, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> What the fuck is this  u remind of of the old levels of itachi wank ah the nostalgia.!



Just stating facts which existed in the manga got downplayed but bury-resistant brought back again just for the lolz.......You know creating clones and blitzing is far strenous than blitzing yourself right...cause Itachi is the* only fucking ninja in the entire manga to ever...I mean ever...accomplish such a feat......you know how fast you gotta travel to be completely absolutely invisible to someone else's perception...?    You gotta be faster than light for the human eye to invisible , I dunno the standards of this manga.....fact remains though that Kakashi who never failed to keep up with any body in the whole series failed to even percieve Itachi individually...That's hella feat which the so called Yellow Flash never came close to obtaining no diss just saying....someone known for speed ain't known for being better than itachi...remember this is the same Kakashi who is Minato's student.*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 25, 2018)

He's pretty fast. He overwhelmed Base Bee pretty quickly and could have stabbed him in the back with a kunai instead of preparing a katon, throwing shuriken, and adding fire to them as a blindside attack.

His reaction speed is very good as well, he reacted to SM Kabuto numerous times, Killer Bee's sword slash from his blindside when he was focused on KCM Naruto, and Kabuto's Inorganic Reincarnation to protect Sasuke with no knowledge on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimiAbajingin123 (Jan 15, 2020)

MackjesticJay said:


> He looked like he blitzed Kakashi and if I remember right he held his own against Bee while he was edo?


He never blitzed kakashi throughout the entire series


----------



## zaddyxx22 (Jan 15, 2020)

about as fast as WA Sakura


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jan 15, 2020)

TimiAbajingin123 said:


> He never blitzed kakashi throughout the entire series


I haven't seen a necro likes this since early last year


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 16, 2020)

He is good at running away and has planty of feats using the sacred art of run technique.


----------

